# My first planted setup



## markj (13 Mar 2013)

Hi this is my first planted tank its a betta life space 680 280l with a sump  




Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markj (14 Mar 2013)

No comments is it that bad 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aron_Dip (14 Mar 2013)

Hi Mark..
Looks good mate how longs it been setup? Have you anymore pictures?

Cheers Aron


----------



## markj (14 Mar 2013)

Hi Aron its been set up 3 weeks 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markj (7 May 2013)

A few pics with less rocks and a couple more plants





Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Doctor's Companion (7 May 2013)

Great cave you've got there. Does your fish ever venture in?


----------



## markj (7 May 2013)

Yes they use it quite abit

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonnysutton11 (14 May 2013)

Looks good mate  nice size tank aswell


----------



## markj (15 May 2013)

cheers mate


----------



## markj (18 May 2013)

Just a quick pic 



Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

looking good


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Nice vibrant greens. Are you using co2?


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

Hi i am using easycarbo


----------



## markj (16 Jun 2013)

Plants starting to grow abit 



Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddn0ise (7 Jul 2013)

Looking Nice, vibrant colours too!


----------



## DanMac (8 Jul 2013)

Nice setup, looks fun for the fish to explore also.


----------

